# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Γονιμότητα μούλων

## Vaggstef

Καλησπερα στην ομορφη παρεα , νεος στην παρεα σας και στις καρδερινες-μουλων.
Μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω σχετικα με τους μουλους!
Υπαρχει περιπτωση ενα καρδερινοκαναρο να κανει αυγα?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Γεια σου βαγγελη!Αυγά θα κάνει αλλά πάντα θα είναι άσπορα!

----------


## stefos

Έχω ακούσει ότι μετά από δύο χρόνια ίσως!!!!! κάποιο 
αρσενικό γίνει γόνιμο.

 Αλήθεια????? ψέμα?????? 

Μόνο όμως για αρσενικά μουλακια το ισχυρίστηκαν.

----------


## kostas karderines

Ξέρω ότι τα σκαρθοκαναρα είναι γόνιμα.Για τα καρδερινοκαναρα το εχω ακούσει αυτό αλλά δεν μπορω να σου απαντήσω αν ισχύει!Εάν δεν το δω με τα μάτια μου δεν το πιστεύω!Και εαν και δεν μπορω να το στηρίξω πιο πολυ για παραμύθι μου φαίνεται!!!!

----------


## jk21

τα σκαρθοκαναρα μπορουν ,γιατι απλα ειναι serinus serinus και το καναρινι serinus canaria ξαδερφακια 

τα αλλα ειναι του γενους carduelis ( carduelis , chloris , spinus κλπ )

----------


## kyriakospap

Τα αρσενικά σκαρθοκάναρα είναι γόνιμα ενώ τα θηλυκά όχι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς το συμπέρανες αυτό Κυριάκο; Επηρεάζονται κάπως τα φυλετικά χρωμοσώματα των θηλυκών; Είναι προβληματικοί οι θηλυκοί γαμέτες;

----------


## MacGyver

> Τα αρσενικά σκαρθοκάναρα είναι γόνιμα ενώ τα θηλυκά όχι.


Τα αρσενικά είναι γόνιμα σε ποσοστό 100% και τα θηλυκά μόνο σε 10-20%

----------


## kyriakospap

Δεν το διευκρίνησα καλά το πόστ μου.Σωστά είπε και ο Νωντας.Το βιβλίο ''Μules and Hybrids'' του Άγγλου B.Williams, στα θηλυκά με σχεδόν 10-20% είναι τα θηλυκά γόνιμα εως καθόλου

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον εχει γινει καποια μελετη απο καποιο εκπαιδευτικο ιδρυμα ... δεν ξερω .


http://finespangledsort.com/fertile-...ory-the-serin/




> When crossed with the domestic canary, most of the hybrid offspring would be fertile.  *The Madrid study confirmed expectations of ‘fertile male hybrids & 20% female hybrids’*.  That is a very high fertility rate (4).  The process of fixing the mutation in the domestic canary would be feasible provided that the offspring were kept in a closed genetic pool, as we saw in the case of the *Midway canaries**.*


Παντως αυτο το ποσοστο  το εχουμε δει δυο φορες και εδω να αναφερεται ξανα  

στο θεμα του Κωστα Yβρίδια και μούλοι ποστ 56

και 3 χρονια αργοτερα απο τον Μιχαλη 

*Πίνακας υβριδισμών και γονιμότητα υβριδίων*

----------

